# Brazillion



## mrao (Nov 16, 2003)

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, three Brazilian soldiers were killed in an accident." 

"Oh, no!" president Bush exclaims. "That's terrible!" 

His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously watching as the president sits, head in hands. 

Finally, the President looks up and asks, "How many is a Brazillion


----------



## mrao (Nov 16, 2003)

President Bush was visiting a primary school and he visited one of the 
classes. They were in the middle of a discussion related to words and 
their meanings. 

The teacher asked the President if he would like to lead the discussion 
on 
the word "tragedy". So the illustrious leader asked the class for an 
example of a "tragedy". 

One little boy stood up and offered: "If my best friend, who lives on a 
farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs over him and kills 
him, 
that would be a tragedy." 

No," said Bush, "that would be an accident." 

A little girl raised her hand: "If a school bus carrying 50 children 
drove 
over a cliff, killing everyone inside, that would be a tragedy." 

"I'm afraid not," explained the president. "That's what we would call a 
great loss." 

The room went silent. No other children volunteered. Bush searched the 
room. "Isn't there someone here who can give me an example of a 
tragedy?" 

Finally at the back of the room a small boy raised his hand... 

In a quiet voice he said: "If Air Force One carrying you and Mrs. 

Bush was struck by a "friendly fire" missile and blown to smithereens, 
that would be a tragedy." 

"Fantastic!" exclaimed Bush. "That's right. And can you tell me why 
that 
would be tragedy?" 

"Well," says the boy, "It has to be a tragedy, because it certainly 
wouldn't be a great loss and it probably wouldn't be a f**king accident 
either".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> "Well," says the boy, "It has to be a tragedy, because it certainly
> wouldn't be a great loss and it probably wouldn't be a f**king accident
> either".


:thats:

What a character, that little Johnny -- he certainly has a way of getting to the crux of the matter. :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick, you Bush hater you. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, but I enjoy a good joke. Who the incumbent happens to be is irrelevant, if not immaterial.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> No, but I enjoy a good joke. Who the incumbent happens to be is irrelevant, if not immaterial.


I'm just glad you said it, because I couldn't. :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

And here I was expecting this thread to be about a certain waxing technique


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, it was a Bush joke.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember when two Bushes were in the running for vice-president - really!


----------

